
Police Find Paris Attackers Used Unencrypted SMS - cryptoz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151118/08474732854/after-endless-demonization-encryption-police-find-paris-attackers-coordinated-via-unencrypted-sms.shtml
======
suprjami
Here in Australia, the government is already tracking when, where, and who you
send SMS to. This will be a great justification for them to track content as
well.

